# So my aqueon comes today and I can't attach it to the faucet



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there a trick or do I need to get some other attachment at the home depot store? My single handle bathroom faucet will not accept the aqueon attachment? What's up with that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you post pics of what you got? Interested what you got in regards to the faucet hookup or anything you go that you think is extra. I use a Python so I'm not sure what you get in the kit but with pics I am betting someone will be able to help you even if they don't use that system.


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

The kit does come with I believe three options to attach to your faucet. However, that still may not work. Unfortunately, mine was maybe 1/16" of an inch off and stripped the plastic. Took a trip out to meme depot and someone helped me buy three pieces.

1. Hose washers as one part of the device is missing a washer.
2 a hose quick connect
3. A connection for my faucet that funnels into the quick connect for the part in piece 2.

Now I have a metal solution and a very fast and easy way to connect it to the faucet. It also prevents me from having to mess with screwing the plastic pieces to prevent future stripping.

If none of the three adapters that came with it work, I'd suggest bringing the faucet nozzel that you unscrewed, and the plastic piping from the Aqueon to home depot to get a metal solution. It only costs about $10.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I just got the 100ft aqueon changer/vacuum for Christmas. Only tried it out once last week but I believe mine came with two different adapters. I know the one that is for a faucet with threads on the outside is a reverse thread if memory serves correct. I havent tried it on a normal bathroom facet yet (thread on the inside) but perhaps the inner adapter is also a reverse thread design?

I'll get mine out tomorrow and look it over.

Are you just having problems getting it to thread on or something else?


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I recieved a python hose when I just bought my 150 but it had no adapter....I went to home drop and for 5 Buchanan I grabbed a universlal adapter that has like 5 sizes in it!!


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Steve C said:


> I just got the 100ft aqueon changer/vacuum for Christmas. Only tried it out once last week but I believe mine came with two different adapters. I know the one that is for a faucet with threads on the outside is a reverse thread if memory serves correct. I havent tried it on a normal bathroom facet yet (thread on the inside) but perhaps the inner adapter is also a reverse thread design?
> 
> I'll get mine out tomorrow and look it over.
> 
> Are you just having problems getting it to thread on or something else?


I know mine for the Python works with both my kitchen or bath faucets. I am almost betting that the brass faucet adapter for the Python will work. Check with your LFS and I'm sure they can help


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. Some newer bathroom faucets have a smaller threaded faucet. I went to my local hardware store and bought a rubber gasket with a metal band that screws tight onto the faucet and it has a built in male thread to match a garden hose female end.

Works like a charm. Here are some pics of what it looks like. I just slip it over the faucet(after I unscrew the tip that has the screen on it) and tighten it up.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Not that it's important but I meant mine was 50ft not 100ft, I just noticed my typo :lol:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Your bathroom sink tap, probably has a aerator attached to it. Take it off and then see if you still need an adapter/reducer.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah i had to remove the aerator on mine. Then the fine threaded part of the adapter fit in the threads perfectly. REMEMBER THE RUBBER GASKET THOUGH!! Or be prepared for tons of leaking!


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks guys, I finally found what I was looking for. Home Depot had a faucet adapter made by Neoperl with male and female threads on each end. I will let you know how it works as soon as I try it out on my aquarium.

Thanks for all of your responses.

Art


----------



## alexisonfire92 (Apr 10, 2009)

i recall reading somewhere that these devices are meant to connect to a hose spigot outside your house, not a bathroom faucet. thats probably why. i've never used one though...


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

alexisonfire92 said:


> i recall reading somewhere that these devices are meant to connect to a hose spigot outside your house, not a bathroom faucet. thats probably why. i've never used one though...


I believe your right since they use a pipe thread on the fitting and without the adapter that is the only thing they will hook to. I do use the spigot during the summer months since the water comes out of the faucet very close to tank temps but during the colder months I have to mix in some hot so I don't shock the fish. On a side note I think that some smart fish keeper stole the design from water beds since this is the same system (minus the vacuum tub) I remember as a kid when I helped my uncle change the water in his bed.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

So my Aqueon doesnt SUCK! Really. It doesnt seem to pick up most of the fish **** (pardon my English) like a normal shorter hose with buckets to drain into. I assume the short hose has something to do with the difference? But, I have a high pressure sink going at full tilt, and it doesnt seem to really add that more of a suction than a normal slow syphon? Is it just me, or is this all the sucking my Aqueon is going to give me, and do you guys have the same problem with your Aqueons or Pythons?

Thanks in advance

Art

P.S. I am thinking of just using a 15 foot hose for the closer of the two tanks to see if that helps. I still have to use a 30 footer to reach the 2nd of my aquariums.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> So my Aqueon doesnt SUCK! Really. It doesnt seem to pick up most of the fish #%$& (pardon my English) like a normal shorter hose with buckets to drain into. I assume the short hose has something to do with the difference? But, I have a high pressure sink going at full tilt, and it doesnt seem to really add that more of a suction than a normal slow syphon? Is it just me, or is this all the sucking my Aqueon is going to give me, and do you guys have the same problem with your Aqueons or Pythons?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...


Actually..assuming the pressure from the faucet is strong enough...it is probably the big round plastic tube on the end of the hose. Just take it off and it will increase the suction power 5 fold. Just be careful as it may suck up your substrate as well.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

What is the height of the aquarium relative to the sink? If the aquarium water level is lower than the sink then the Water changer has to suck against the force of gravity and the flow will be slower.

If the sink is lower than the water level in the aquarium then gravity will help and the only resistance you will have is the friction in the hose. It should not be much different than what a short gravity siphon would do.

Andy


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I will take off the siphon bell off the end and see if that helps. 
My sink is at the same height as the tanks give or take a few inches, and I would assume most sinks and tanks out there are too if using a mass produced tank stand like I have and a standard sink cabinet. I see the stuff going in, but it just kind of floats in the bell, and does not really shoot through the hose like you would hope. Thanks for the advice on the bell removal, I will give it a shot next time, or I will just have to develop a compressor driven model and get a patent...

Thanks guys


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Instead of draining my tanks to the sink, I just run the hose outside and let it drain into the yard. The suction is greatly improved since that end of the hose is much lower than the bottom of the tanks. Plus, it doesn't waste water with the faucet running full blast the entire time while vacuuming/draining. Weekly water changes to my tanks increase my water bill enough!


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thats a great idea, but in my case, it would be going up hill because the tanks are in the basement family room, and its 22 degrees out side.

Thanks

Art


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aggriffin3 said:


> I will take off the siphon bell off the end and see if that helps.
> My sink is at the same height as the tanks give or take a few inches, and I would assume most sinks and tanks out there are too if using a mass produced tank stand like I have and a standard sink cabinet. I see the stuff going in, but it just kind of floats in the bell, and does not really shoot through the hose like you would hope. Thanks for the advice on the bell removal, I will give it a shot next time, or I will just have to develop a compressor driven model and get a patent...
> 
> Thanks guys


I am in the same situation as far as the tank relative height to the faucet. When I have issues I just take off the siphon bell and it greatly improves. Again...be careful as it will suck up your substrate. If it does and gets clogged just reverse the water flow and it will blow the substrate back into the tank. :thumb:


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

aggriffin3 said:


> Thats a great idea, but in my case, it would be going up hill because the tanks are in the basement family room, and its 22 degrees out side.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Art


Do you not have a floor drain in the basement? You should. If so, just stick the end of the hose down the drain.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

noddy said:


> aggriffin3 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a great idea, but in my case, it would be going up hill because the tanks are in the basement family room, and its 22 degrees out side.
> ...


I don't. My sewer line is above ground in the basement. When I'm running the slop sink the water goes into the drain down to a pump and gets pumped up to the sewer line.


----------



## aggriffin3 (Aug 15, 2009)

I will try the shower and see if it makes a difference with the suction. Thanks


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I connect my aqueon siphon to the faucet in my bathroom, what I did was take the aerator off and also I did not put the washer in, I did not have any leaks, it works perfectly fine. Before, with the washer I was having trouble connecting the adapter.l


----------



## Biello (Nov 13, 2011)

i just bought the aqueon and was disappointed it was not plug and play with either of my bathroom faucets. i went to every hardware store and plumbing supply that is close to me and noone had any adapters that could fit, one store went thru hoops for me and used 2 different adapters but i still did not get a quality connection, so while it may not be an option i took the connecting piece off of my water changer to lowes and tested it in store to find one that fit. might seem drastic but i worked some overtime last week and it has already made my life so much easier.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Biello said:


> i just bought the aqueon and was disappointed it was not plug and play with either of my bathroom faucets. i went to every hardware store and plumbing supply that is close to me and noone had any adapters that could fit, one store went thru hoops for me and used 2 different adapters but i still did not get a quality connection, so while it may not be an option i took the connecting piece off of my water changer to lowes and tested it in store to find one that fit. might seem drastic but i worked some overtime last week and it has already made my life so much easier.


Your local plumbing/hardware store should have the adapters that I posted pics of earlier in this thread. It is a rubber gasket with a metal clamp and on the other end it has a male adapter. Print off the pics and take it to your local store and show it to the guy there. They should have them.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

TrashmanNYC said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > aggriffin3 said:
> ...


Yes, lots of basements have sewage ejector pumps, but you should still have a floor drain in case of a flood. The floor drain is also hooked up to the ejector. I'm not sure if your local building code calls for one, but it really should. Either way, the guy does have one in the form of a shower drain.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

noddy said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


I wish I did, I got flooded last year.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I feel your pain brother, I just redid my basement drains and put two floor drains in.


----------

